# MAC Pro Store - Las Vegas



## burtnyks (Dec 25, 2007)

Not sure where the best spot to post this is......

I was in Las Vegas this weekend and went to the MAC Pro store located in Caesar's Palace.  I didn't know this, but you can call the store directly to order any of the Pro items (here is the # if anyone is interested: 702-369-8770).  I discovered this when one of the pigments I wanted was not in stock.  The girl offered to ship it to me when it comes in.  I thought you could only order online if you had a Pro card.

That was the first Pro store I have ever been to and the girls/guys were very nice and helpful.  I felt like a kid in a candy store with all the different products they have there!!  I ended up getting a few of the Pro pigments, mixing medium, and Parrot which I LOVE.  I wore it out to LAX that night which is an awesome club if you are ever in the area (and the door guy named Reed is really HOT)!!


----------



## COBI (Dec 25, 2007)

You can call the macpro.com 800- number also.

The pro card is only necessary to receive the discount and to order online at macpro.com but you can call the 800- number.  It is on one of the "sticky" threads somewhere here on specktra, but I don't know it without looking it up.


----------

